# Monster Gator Caught 787 lbs.!



## fmdog44 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Sep 5, 2021)

Whoa. Hmm. Giant carnivorous lizard. Yikes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

I really dislike alligators.  They eat people if given half a chance. 
I forget exactly where is was but there was a very large pond on the outskirts of town. The people there were quite active in protecting them. That is until a young mother was drug into the water and eaten. Thereafter, the town hired men to catch and remove them.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 5, 2021)

Last year in Florida, over 1000 pounds. Wouldn't want to meet any but have when I lived in Louisiana.


https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/31/us/f... caught was,Lake Washington in Brevard County.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh, this needs a caption

And....yes. I'm going thru caption withdrawal


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Last year in Florida, over 1000 pounds. Wouldn't want to meet any but have when I lived in Louisiana.


Hi Becky,  When you lived in Louisiana, did you ever eat alligator ?
When I lived in New Orleans there used to be a restaurant that served many kinds of wild animals. I don't recall ever eating alligator but I'm told it can be cooked many different ways. Grilled, stewed, B-B-Q, and sausage.
Oh darn. Now I'm hungry again. I'd pay big bucks to have a dozen oysters on the half shell.


Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 182270


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 5, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Hi Becky,  When you lived in Louisiana, did you ever eat alligator ?
> When I lived in New Orleans there used to be a restaurant that served many kinds of wild animals. I don't recall ever eating alligator but I'm told it can be cooked many different ways. Grilled, stewed, B-B-Q, and sausage.
> Oh darn. Now I'm hungry again. I'd pay big bucks to have a dozen oysters on the half shell.


Yes gator tail, its good.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow, that is one huge gator.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

senior chef said:


> When I lived in New Orleans there used to be a restaurant that served many kinds of wild animals. I don't recall ever eating alligator but I'm told it can be cooked many different ways. Grilled, stewed, B-B-Q, and sausage.
> Oh darn. Now I'm hungry again. I'd pay big bucks to have a dozen oysters on the half shell.


I have tried Crocodile meat, it really surprised me, it tasted rather good.
But then again I also love Flake which is shark-fillet, battered and fried, it is so yummy.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes gator tail, its good.


Yes it is good.  Every now and then I have eaten it at my sisters in La.  Not something I would want on a daily menu.


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 6, 2021)

It’s not a _‘gator_, it’s a _Reptilian American_, the _swingin‘ King of the Swamp!

_


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2021)

My nephew goes gator hunting in La. when they have it.  He always catches a monster.  Skin is made into purses, etc and most of meat is donated to a local cafe that uses it.


----------

